# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  "Gear Virgin" taking first shot!

## vohnny

Hi. I am turning 42 on Sunday and have purchased myself a 10 week cycle for my birthday. I am 6'3", 210 lbs, 11% BF. I started working out again about 3 months ago... after taking a decade off during which time I was a workaholic massage therapist. I feel great with a clean medical... and I just want to take my physique to a whole new level. This is what I am planning to run:
1. Sustanon 250 mg/ml - 1 cc twice weekly
2. Masteron Enthanate 200mg/ml - 2 cc once a week (I considered 1 cc twice a week so as to guarantee highest and most constant testosterone levels )
3. Arimidex 1 mg - 1/2 tablet each day throughout cycle
4. Clomid 25 mg for 10 days pct 
5. Proviron 25 mg for 10 days pct
I also have a 40 Winstrol 50 mg tabs... I was going to take for the last 30 days of cycle plus 10 days pct to finish off.

I have never done anything like this before... just studied a lot and did as much homework as possible prior to finding this forum. I am glad I did. Looking forward to your responses and recommendations. Thank you in advance to all who read my post and provide feedback.
Cheers!

----------


## Jesusbrah

> Hi. I am turning 42 on Sunday and have purchased myself a 10 week cycle for my birthday. I am 6'3", 210 lbs, 11% BF. I started working out again about 3 months ago... after taking a decade off during which time I was a workaholic massage therapist. I feel great with a clean medical... and I just want to take my physique to a whole new level. This is what I am planning to run:
> 1. Sustanon 250 mg/ml - 1 cc twice weekly
> 2. Masteron Enthanate 200mg/ml - 2 cc once a week (I considered 1 cc twice a week so as to guarantee highest and most constant testosterone levels )
> 3. Arimidex 1 mg - 1/2 tablet each day throughout cycle
> 4. Clomid 25 mg for 10 days pct 
> 5. Proviron 25 mg for 10 days pct
> I also have a 40 Winstrol 50 mg tabs... I was going to take for the last 30 days of cycle plus 10 days pct to finish off.
> 
> I have never done anything like this before... just studied a lot and did as much homework as possible prior to finding this forum. I am glad I did. Looking forward to your responses and recommendations. Thank you in advance to all who read my post and provide feedback.
> Cheers!


1. Inject sustanon e3d
2. Drop the masteron
3. 0.5 mg is a little bit of an overkill. Consider taking 0.25 mg istead.
4. Terrible pct. 
5. Terrible

Would advice you to do some more reading:
http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...-database.html

----------


## vohnny

Thank you. What do you recommend for pct?

----------


## vohnny

Clomid and Nolvadex pct correct? Some say 10 days others say 2 to 3 weeks. How do you know what is right for you.

----------


## Jesusbrah

> Thank you. What do you recommend for pct?


Clomid 100-100-50-50
Nolva 40-40-20-20

Wait about 2 weeks after your last shot of sust to start pct, if thats what you decide to take

----------


## Back In Black

After only training for 3 months I'd advise you to hold off for some time whilst you build up a good base of strength in your connective tissue to try and avoid injury as much as possible.

If your bodyfat % is correct then it sounds like you are way ahead of the game anyway.

Read this for when you are ready

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...rst-cycle.html

----------


## vohnny

Ok. Thanks. 2 weeks after last shot. perfect

----------


## vohnny

Ok. Part of reason for my stats is I do about 30 to 40 deep tissue massages every week since 1998... the reason I am in gym again is for functional training geared towards boxing/basketball... but also want to fully explore building explosive lean muscles... I know my expectations probably sound aggressive... but I really want to go hard and get ripped.

----------

